# The Story Hour WRITER Appreciation Thread!



## Thorntangle (Feb 22, 2002)

I have been reading and enjoying a lot of story hours and realized that I didn't always make the positive comments that I should.  The work should be recognized, creative fires should be stoked and egos should be boosted.

So, following on the footsteps of nemmerle's story hour reader appreciation thread, I thought I'd extend a heartfelt thanks to ALL the story hour writers.  I won't name particular names because I want thanks to extend to all the story hour writers out there.

Thanks for all your hard work.  I'll buy you a beer if ever we meet.


----------



## Old One (Feb 22, 2002)

*I might take you up on that beer...*

Careful, Thorntangle...

You right down the road and I like EXPENSIVE beer !

~ Old One

PS - Great Post


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 22, 2002)

I couldn't agree more, Thorntangle...

I said it when I first started writing my SH, and I'll repeat it here: the great campaign write-ups, humor stories, and miscellaneous adventures on this page are what got me interested in D&D again, and I still love sneaking a few moments from work throughout the day to read the updates on the many (I think it's about 9-10 by now) stories that I read regularly.  Thanks guys, for your hard work and creative efforts!

Now get back to work and WRITE MORE POSTS!

Lazybones


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: I might take you up on that beer...*

Any time Old One, any time.  There should be a DC/Baltimore EN World get together.




			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Careful, Thorntangle...
> 
> You right down the road and I like EXPENSIVE beer !
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Feb 24, 2002)

Hey, I'm in Bethesda MD so let me know when it's gonna happen!


----------



## Immort (Feb 24, 2002)

I couldn't agree more.  These story hours really get you fired up to go gamin again.  It was reading these that prompted me to finally begin to chronicle our adventures.  So big thanks to all of the writers who inspire us every day!!!!

-Immort


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2002)

Being right down in SA I don't think I'm in danger of having to buy too many beers. But thanks all the same!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 26, 2002)

Actually, the best way to show appreciation for storyhours is to post a comment (even a small one) in the storyhour thread.

The great and good storyhours get a lot of comments, as they should - but many of the smaller and less well known storyhours recieve quite a few views but no comments. 

Believe me, even a single line comment in a storyhour thread is like water in the desert to the writer.

So if you read a thread but haven't ever made a comment on it, say something encouraging today!

Cheers


----------



## Rune (Feb 26, 2002)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Actually, the best way to show appreciation for storyhours is to post a comment (even a small one) in the storyhour thread.
> 
> The great and good storyhours get a lot of comments, as they should - but many of the smaller and less well known storyhours recieve quite a few views but no comments.
> 
> ...




Too true, but this is good, too.  I agree absolutely, by the way, that these story hours, more than any other aspect of the site, make the boards worth coming to.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 26, 2002)

*Rune!*



			
				Rune said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Too true, but this is good, too.  I agree absolutely, by the way, that these story hours, more than any other aspect of the site, make the boards worth coming to. *




Where have ye been... and I have to agree the storyhours keep me coming back for more... and yeah I don't get too many posts but those that I get keep me going... so Rune you going to post any time soon?


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 27, 2002)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Actually, the best way to show appreciation for storyhours is to post a comment (even a small one) in the storyhour thread.*



I agree wholeheartedly.  My post was a blanket "Thanks!" to express appreciation for all the writers producing story hours, especially those that I may not have read yet or posted individual thanks.  They provide us with such a diverse array of story hours that now you can pick and choose according to setting, game system and even style.

I'm trying to read all the story hours out there but there are so many.  I'm no Horacio 
If I haven't posted individual thanks in your story hour yet, be patient.  I'm reading as fast as I can.  It's an uphill battle and that's just the way I like it.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 27, 2002)

I wholeheartedly agree with you here - if only my day job didn't get in the way I'd be reading pretty much all of these storyhours instead of the 3-5 which I'm able to keep up with regularly.

There have been so many inspiring ideas that I've been able to steal for my own campaign 

Cheers


----------



## Rune (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Rune!*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Where have ye been... and I have to agree the storyhours keep me coming back for more... and yeah I don't get too many posts but those that I get keep me going... so Rune you going to post any time soon? *




Alas, real life has kept my presence limited...

As soon as I can convince the author of our last (all-night) session to send me the log, I'll edit it and post it.  I imagine that it will be about four posts, or so.  It'll be pretty big, at any rate.  (Glad to know we've still got an audience, anyway.  I'm not even sure what page the story's on!)


----------



## Rune (Feb 27, 2002)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *I wholeheartedly agree with you here - if only my day job didn't get in the way I'd be reading pretty much all of these storyhours instead of the 3-5 which I'm able to keep up with regularly.
> 
> There have been so many inspiring ideas that I've been able to steal for my own campaign
> 
> Cheers *




You're dead on!  I'm so inspired by one particular story hour, that I'm lifting it completely for my next campaign (I'm adding my own stuff, too.)!  For those interested, that story hour is The Sunderer's (formerly Monkey-Trained-to-Type's) Sundered Sky Campaign.

I really wish I could read more, but my reading time has been drastically reduced, of late.  Where once I had time to follow around ten, or so, stories, I currently have little time for my own.  I'll probably settle into a better time-management pattern, soon, and average out at five.  Of course, I try to vary which stories I read, because there are a great deal of excellent ones that I know I'm missing out on.  It's an involving process, but well worth it.


----------



## Sammael99 (Feb 27, 2002)

Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *
> I'm trying to read all the story hours out there but there are so many.  I'm no Horacio
> If I haven't posted individual thanks in your story hour yet, be patient.  I'm reading as fast as I can.  It's an uphill battle and that's just the way I like it. *




I sure hope you speak French


----------



## Crow (Feb 28, 2002)

Hands down this is the absolute coolest part of the boards...

A BIG thanks to all the writers, all the readers, and all the players...

Just my 2 cents


----------

